# New Models from Forge World



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Very Nice new Models from Forge World

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ASTERION_MOLOC_AND_IVANUS_ENKOMI_OF_THE_MINOTAURS.html












> The name of the bloody-handed and paranoid master of the Minotaurs Chapter, Asterion Moloc, is a byword for slaughter and destruction in the name of the Imperium across a hundred worlds, yet he is also a diligent and disciplined logistician and a master of siege craft. In battle he can most often be found at the head of his 1st Company Terminators, and when not prosecuting a conflict he occupies a brazen throne at the very heart of his flagship, the labyrinthine heavy assault carrier Daedelos Krata.
> 
> The gaunt and brooding Reclusiarch Ivanus Enkomi became the eyes and voice of his master during the Badab War; an aloof and distant observer at Carab Culln’s war-councils. A paradox, whose red-irised eyes and crimson-tattooed features speak of some feral origin, yet in whose voice lies a capacity for fierce and stirring oratory, Chaplain Enkomi is a skilled tactical commander, most notably during the Loyalist attack on Shaprias that uncovered the black depths to which the Tyrant of Badab’s treachery had sunk.
> 
> Asterion Moloc and Ivanus Enkomi, designed by the talented Simon Egan, are incredibly detailed multi-part resin figures available as a set of two models. The set is available to pre-order now for despatch from the 2nd April, and rules for these special characters can be found in Imperial Armour Volume 10: The Badab War Part 2.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't like this one as much, but am sure there are a lot out there that will 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPACE_MARINE_RAPIER_LASER_DESTROYER.html












> The Rapier Armoured Carrier is an ancient device, one of many such technological relics of the dawning days of Mankind’s stellar empire. A bulky, armoured track unit, which mounts a powerful antomantic reactor, the Rapier is often armed with a powerful quad lascannon known as a laser destroyer. This has become synonymous with the Rapier Armoured Carrier itself, and the Graia Pattern Rapier Laser Destroyer is perhaps the most common design of this potent anti-tank weapon in use.
> 
> The Space Marine Rapier Laser Destroyer is often deployed by many Space Marine chapters, especialy those descended from the Imperial Fists and Iron Hands Legions, and is widely used during Boarding Assaults and in the close and deadly confines of Zone Mortalis. Model designed by Mark Bedford and Will Hayes, this multi-part resin kit is supplied with two Space Marine crew in MkIII ‘Iron’ Armour and is available to pre-order now for despatch from the 2nd April. Experimental rules for the Space Marine Rapier Laser Destroyer care available to download from the Forge World website now.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Asterion and Ivanus . . . .. . SOOOOOOO PRETTY!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

:shok:

Jaw-dropping good...

Phil


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Asterion's helmet, is of a especially interesting design. I could easily see them on some assault termies. Good find stephen +rep


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow... I love all of these. 

Damn I need to hurry up and win the lottery....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

FW just out Scibored Scibor lol 

those are some pretty nice marines, nice to see the rapier getting some love


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think we have another pre-heresy/heresy MK of Termi armour and i must say they are fantastic all of it, defo got to get those characters.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't actually like them that much. Powerfist holding something always looks stupid, and there's something just a bit off about that terminators angle on the base. I guess it could be fixed easily by dropping his leading foot down by a millimeter or so. And that brush on his back needs to go.

Not impressed with the FW rules for the Rapier either (as always). Should have been Heavy 2 or AP1.

Meh.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... And just as I was saving money up for next months releases from GW?  

Must resist the urge to buy... Must resist...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the head on the chaplain, but that is about it. The terminator seems almost laughable to me.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

They also showed the open day show models:



















The skin wolf (in my opinion) is the best of all the skin wolves so far, and I WANT IT! Shame I won't be attending. How much are the show only models? Might have to pay someone to pick one up for me.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know where my first paycheck is going, and it's not rent. :laugh:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I quite like the two new marine modles, though I think it would be very hard to remove the Minotaurs icons to use them as heroes for other chapters. Kinda limits their appeal in my opinion as you have to want to have them as Minotaurs. 

The Rapier is underwhelming to be honest. I like the models, but the rules suck. 1 shot per 60 point crew at 36"? I can find a better use for the points and the heavy slot it takes up in the FoC.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I really dig that Chaplain. I don't care for the Terminator, though. Shame they're packaging them together, because I want the Chaplain. Maybe I'll be able to find someone locally who wants the Terminator and I can split it with them... 

The laser destroyer is cool, and I'm glad they made it just as a throwback to 2nd Edition-- which is really what most of their "Pre Heresy" releases seem to be. Haven't bothered looking at its rules yet, but honestly... I've never been too concerned with the rules for a lot of Forge World's stuff. Increasingly, they tend to make stuff that's usable straight out of the Codex, and I kind of feel like even the Rapier is... it's close enough visually that you could get away with using it as a far cooler model for a Thunderfire cannon.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I really don't like those minotaur marines, I'm not a fan of the scibor styling

I do however really like the rapier and am tempted to get one as a count as thunderfire though they may be too small


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> The skin wolf (in my opinion) is the best of all the skin wolves so far, and I WANT IT! Shame I won't be attending. How much are the show only models? Might have to pay someone to pick one up for me.


I agree! If you know anyone who's prepared to box one (or three) up and send them to Canada let me know!:search:


----------



## Latch (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet. Its like staring into the eyes of a tiny beautifal finely detailed women. I want to make love to these figures... Wisk them away to a deserted island and plan our magical future together... Yes my friend i have a giant resin crush that only forgeworld will sate.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I was going to take Thunderfires for my Heresy fists army, think I'm going to have these instead


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> FW just out Scibored Scibor lol


This. Maybe I'm the only one, but I think the termie looks shit. Way too close to the clunky press molded crap that Scibor churns out. The chaplain is only average. I think the cloaks are way too ambitious and are a fail.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

the detail is amazing. I love those Minator models... just trying o thing of ways to get them into my SW army


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This. Maybe I'm the only one, but I think the termie looks shit. Way too close to the clunky press molded crap that Scibor churns out. The chaplain is only average. I think the cloaks are way too ambitious and are a fail.


When you see it in the flesh, it looks awesome; this is the first time I've seen the whole thing and I love it. I'm hoping we get some sets of that armour available by itself like the Iron Armour...would love to make some Death Guard Terminators in that stuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the models. I really do. However I am not going to convert them since there are just too many Minotaur icons for me to bother dealing with. If they had less I might have been interested but I think I will still convert the pair.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

We need Heresy Terminator armour!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like those characters - would remove the weapons from the Chaplin and replace them with my own. That termy is hawt! If I ever decide to add a Termy squad to my Crimson Fury he will lead them.

The more unique terminators they bring out the more and more I want to use the minis as a base for build a squad of Terminators - the thing that has always gets me with the regular plastic ones is that these suits are supposed to be unique relics, used for 10,000 years, repaired, added too etc and yet they all look the same. Building them from FW characters would be an expensive squad to build and require a lot of work to make them all "fit'' together in a way that looks right but god dam it would look cool.

Just think:

Characters:

- Asterion Moloc as a Captain or Libby (remove the crest, change the shield a bit, remove icons
- Libby in Termy armour (maybe - not a huge fan of bare headed marines)

The Squad (obviously most of their weapons would have to be swapped for "standard" ones, shoulder pads would need a bit of work too)

- Marnus Calgar as Sergeant 
- Huron Blackheart
- Cullen
- Tyberos
- Lysander

Oh the hotness.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> I'm hoping we get some sets of that armour available by itself like the Iron Armour...


Me too. Iron Armor is my favourite set.... Iron Terminators though.... *wonders where to get a larger drool bucket from*


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't know were all the hate is coming from as the two models appear to fit nicely with the established miniature chapters look. I guess here in 40k we like it plain.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I nearly screamed at their complete epic look @[email protected]
Forgeworld's finest moment yet <3


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Me too. Iron Armor is my favourite set.... Iron Terminators though.... *wonders where to get a larger drool bucket from*


Yeah, I have 10 sets of Iron Armour lurking in my bits box waiting to become Squad Pestis, Version 2.0 :biggrin:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm... Now I want a Minotaur Army... Damn you Forge World!!!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

GW- "No! bad scibor stop making humans in space wearing armor its infringing our IP"

Scibor - "Awww ok i sowwy ;_; "

*GW makes scibor minis*


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous. Love the rapier destroyer too! Old school!


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't like characters much (chaplain is good but i don't like weapon), but rapier is kinda cool.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Gettin me the Rapier Laser Destroyer. Gonna use the MkIII models as Sgt's or something and the tracks from the Rapier to make my dreadnought a tracked dread. It looks like it'll be just about the right size.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like all the miniatures in this release and I'm probably going to get them all and if not use them as they are then at least scavenge them for pieces. For one thing I'd like to have a "TH/SS" count as squad all armed with that spear, that would be awesome! The one thing that bothers me on both of them (miniature/modelling aspect) is the cloaks, I think they are somewhat overdone and a tad to bulky for my taste.

Another thing that bothers me is the presentation of the miniatures. It appears that they are about to fall over, mostly because they have used terrain pieces in a bad way which ruins the flow and the centre of gravity for both the miniatures. Somehow it looks like they think that a piece of cloth on the back is enough of a counterweight to support a marine/terminator from falling over. I'll try to show what I mean with a quick photoshop edit of the pictures:

Original








Adjusted









Original








Adjusted









That slight adjustment makes a lot more sense to me compared to how FW presents them.

I think the Rapier would be an awesome Thunderfire cannon stand-in if put on a base with a bit of terrain to increase it's height slightly as mentioned here before...


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Got these today, verrrrry pretty! 

For those of you curious as to how the bits are broken down here's some pics.

Surprised that Moloc's head was not seperate, definitely a couple of parts there that can be used for other things.

If Mr Bits & Kits was to get these in I would certainly take multiples of the Storm Shield!


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you for posting the sprues.

xenobiotic, I agree with you, it seems enkomi is falling?

I will maybe make a minotaurs army but I planed to use sanguinary guard torso and legsand remove blood angels symbols. (for spartan thema)

Did you think they will release others space marines from badab war? at least one per chapter ?

thanks

ps (sorry i don't speak english very well)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I noticed the sould burner petard and a heavy conversion beamer are now available for the decimator. Any sign of the rules for the conversion beamer for the decimator? As for these releases, i am getting a decimator(or two and a slew of weapons. Like the rapier, i had one of the old metal ones but it went missing when i moved house a couple of years ago.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

My Rapier finally shipped today, YAYS! Along with my Deimos Predator and my friends Tyberos, can't wait for those three goodies to come in.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Tempted to get termie and chappy buddy to make my world eater lord and blood priest


----------



## kermitfries (Apr 2, 2012)

There's some miniatures over at sciborminiatures.com that would go perfect with the minotaurs. http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1159 They could fit into the chapter with ease.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Laetos said:


> thank you for posting the sprues.
> 
> xenobiotic, I agree with you, it seems enkomi is falling?
> 
> ...


For Laetos here are some close ups of the two torsos, Very little that you would have to do to these to make them some other chapter.

For Enkomi the only Minotaur symbol is the bull on the chest, you could cover this up quite easily.

For Moloc the only Minotaur part is on the left shin grieve. Again can be easily removed and replaced.

Dont know if you can see it in the photos but they have metal plates attached on top of the armour, gives them a slightly more beefy look to them. Going to take ages to paint these two!!

hope that helps. :grin:


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Your Welcome


----------

